# 1 1/2 Cups = 130 Calories



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I just ran across this, thought it might be good during the holiday season.

Whole Lotta' Vegies Soup

4 C cubed red unpeeled potatoes
1 1/2 C chopped carrots
1 C chopped celery
1/2 C string beans
1 green, red or yellow chopped bell pepper
1 C sweet peas
1 lg chopped onion
1 10 oz bag spinach
6 C water
1/4 C butter
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp black pepper
1 1/2 tsp dried sage
1 TBSP dried basil
1/4 C chopped fresh parsley

place coarsely chopped vegies in large pot, add water, bring to boil. Add butter & seasonings - simmer until vegies are tender - about 30 min.
10 servings 1 serving = 130 cal., 5 g fat, 4 g protien,19 g carbs, 105 mg sodium


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow, that looks good. I'm not a big fan of spinach, though, so I'll substitute cabbage instead. Wish the nutritional info had fiber grams but I'm sure it will be at least 4. That way I can figure the WW points(2).

I'm preparing menu plans now getting ready to start WW. I love a bowl of soup with a sandwich at lunch. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds delicious! Far too high in carbs to suit me (I'm doing Atkins) but if I made it without the potatoes it would likely work fine.


----------

